# New ODNR 2021/2022 Deer Reg Proposals



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

__





Discover & Learn







ohiodnr.gov


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

fastwater said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome!
Should have been voted on by now.
Looking forward to hearing the results.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I think they should leave the restricted doe harvest on public in place for a few more years.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess 2 is better then one..... got use to 3 over the years


----------

